# FS: Factory Remote Start



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Thought I would install this, but have not got around to it nearly 1 year later.

Brand new, I paid $277 for it last year.

Will entertain offers, but otherwise it will go off to ebay.










Want the cash to get my OEM oil cooler so I can tow with a little more piece of mind.

They keys alone are worth at least $60.


----------



## EastTexasCabbie (Aug 17, 2013)

how much do you want for this setup? where did you buy it originally?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I was thinking of listing it for $160 plus shipping

I have the original receipt, I think it was Auburn VW, in Washington.

At the time I was told it was the last one VW had in stock (doesn't mean you can't find it from 3rd party, just means dealers and VW can't get them for you anymore)

The keys actually have the VW logo on the back.


----------



## EastTexasCabbie (Aug 17, 2013)

I am pretty sure I will get it from you just need to double check with the wife. Do the keys need programming or does the new switch change that?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

You will need the dealer to "activate" the new WIN module that is the ignition electronic lock. Basically what they do is copy the old ignition codes and program it to the new module, this part you can not do yourself with out the starscan tool.

It comes with full directions for you and your dealer to follow. You can either do all of the install yourself which is plug and play and your dealer can do the coding or you can pay them to do it.

Coding should be either 1/2 or 1 hour shop labor.

Here is a thread on the other version of the routan forum  http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/22538-Remote-start

Thanks!


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Did this sell?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Nope, first person to pay me gets it 

Have not had a change to list it on ebay yet.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

This has been put on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321412237755


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*SOLD* to the man who lives in Winterpeg Canada... eh... :snowcool:


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Has been shipped today. Happy Father's day weekend!


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Received... :thumbup:
I'm having the dealer install it as soon as he can get me in 
Thank you... :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

Curious how the remote install went. Any idea what range the remotes can activate from? Thanks for any input. I'm considering a remote start system for my Passat.


----------



## DaddyMO (Sep 29, 2014)

My factory setup I can hit from 50yds. Haven't tried any further yet.


----------

